# MCA related question-   NIT trichy AGE limit ??



## gta5 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Digitians !


I am 25 years old and thinking of joining BCA from IGNOU this year. 

By the time i complete my bca i would be around 28-29 years old .. 

The next step would be NIMCET and aim for NIT Trichy 

My question is

1) Will age be a big problem ? i tried to search and see if there is any age limit in NIMCET/NIT Trichy but i couldn't find anything  on that from the official site . While most unofficial responses on other sites were that there is no age limit . 

So if i manage to get good percentage in BCA and good rank in NIMCET will i be denied admission into NIT Trichy based on my age and no work ex realistically speaking ?

average marks in 10th and 12th - 81/83 %

Thanks


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 16, 2016)

I gave NIMCET in 2011 and there was no age restriction, but I think the individual NITs had their own age limits. Not sure though. Check NIT Trichy's curriculum for MCA for details, you might find it there.


----------

